# Any cute bunny pictures?



## apexo (Feb 21, 2014)

Your own or from google :3

This is my first ever rabbit. We got him 19/2/14. His name is Cappy (or Cappybum, Cappuccino, Flappy etc )

We think he might be a Black Satin Otter maybe (we used the breed list on this forum to come to that conclusion)

I'm really just looking for some cute pictures to show Cappy his friends from around the world


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Cappy, welcome to RO! Here are my minilops Rose and Merlin, who evidently jumped up on that ledge in a high-octane pursuit of adventure.

As you can see Merlin is bravely sniffing out the trails of danger and excitement, while Rose just wants to go home. *Is tuu high and scawwy :c*


----------



## apexo (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha aaaaaw :3 they're gorgeous  I've noticed Cappy just hops round the room a bit then straight back to a specific corner then explores a bit further then races back to his corner over and over lol I'm mildly surprised how friendly he is already though I have to spend an hour or so hand feeding and stroking before he becomes friendly enough to bump his nose against mine and even then he doesn't like being picked up though he's fine once my other half gets him (think I'm too slow lol)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 22, 2014)

Pretty sure Cappy is a Black Otter, and very cute. Only other color I like better is a well mark Chin.


----------



## apexo (Feb 23, 2014)

He's becoming more and more friendly by the day, this morning I actually managed to stroke him for a while wheras the past few days he's run away straight away or flattened himself and slid away :3


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 23, 2014)

I have dozens of rabbits. .. adults and babies, but here are a few of them! They are French lops.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 23, 2014)

gunner


----------



## maidance (Feb 23, 2014)

natsu!!!


----------



## apexo (Feb 23, 2014)

You're all so cute :3

Cappy bit me for the first time today  he didnt seem afraid or anything he just nipped me really but it really upset me (I'm a bit of a sap lol)

Any advice on how to put him off doing this again or telling him off (I made a loud noise when he did it as he shocked me but he didn't seem at all bothered by it )


----------



## Bobbles (Feb 23, 2014)

:mrsthumper:this is gizmo she queen off castle lol


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 24, 2014)

apexo said:


> You're all so cute :3
> 
> Cappy bit me for the first time today  he didnt seem afraid or anything he just nipped me really but it really upset me (I'm a bit of a sap lol)
> 
> Any advice on how to put him off doing this again or telling him off (I made a loud noise when he did it as he shocked me but he didn't seem at all bothered by it )



What was happening and how hard did he bite you? A bite can mean many things:

Hard bites (holds on, draws blood): 
- "You're annoying me, leave me alone"
- "Put me down now"
- "You scared me"

Soft bites (doesn't break skin):
- "You're in my way, please move"
- "I'm curious about you and I'm gonna taste you"
- "I smell food and I can't see where it was so I ate you accidentally"

Just because he didn't seem to react to your noise doesn't mean he didn't take note of it. Bunnies may not be expressive, but they are smart, and once he catches on that biting hurts you, he'll be much less likely to do it - unless you give him a reason to!


----------



## apexo (Feb 24, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> What was happening and how hard did he bite you? A bite can mean many things:
> 
> Hard bites (holds on, draws blood):
> - "You're annoying me, leave me alone"
> ...



It just grazed my skin through my shirt. I think I was probably just in his way because he was trying to hop on to the couch to get to the floor and explore but we were just holding him before bedtime  

Just gave me a shock and I was worried I might of ruined things completely lol he let me stroke him straight away after we put him back in his cage so although it upset me and I'll be a little jumpy in future there's no hard feelings 

After a few minutes I couldn't even feel where he'd grazed me it was just the sudden pain of his teeth 

He's still my little baby, I've fallen for him so badly and we've only had him 5 days lol


----------



## countrygirl44062 (Feb 24, 2014)

One of my favorite pictures of my Kix...I was eating Chocolate covered strawberries and he came over to investigate and ask for some but there are very few things this mom won't share and this happens to be one of them...lol


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 15, 2014)

This is shadow! I have another one called Ebony but can't bother her at the moment as she has babies to look after!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 15, 2014)

Trixie the goofball:


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine is not loading


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 15, 2014)

~ bo ~


----------



## Channahs (Sep 15, 2014)

Squeee! I love cute bunny picture threads! I haven't posted one of Jovi in awhile so here she is. My beautiful grand-bun.


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg Channahs your rabbit is adorable lol


----------



## Channahs (Sep 16, 2014)

Ebonytherabbit said:


> Mine is not loading



I see her! She's quite lovely. :bunnyheart


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 16, 2014)

Its loaded now yay! Shadow is a boy by the way and a proud father to four kits


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I found a few adorable ones on Pinterest!


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 19, 2014)

Omg so cute!


----------

